# All Digests for Newsletter 2996



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 4, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

ABC crochet baby afghan
Life Is To Short To Knit With Cheap Yarn!
Shadow Wrap Short Row
Took a little break from hats, scarves and colourwork..... (c)
Blocking
Does anyone understand how this is done?
No stitch
thanks
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Finally finished!
Too big" very unhappy but I need to frog.
Star dog blanket finished (K)
Mystery KAL- Baby Blanket
I decided to stop - JP - on Motherâs Roses
I am ready to start
Another bunny
Crochet Easter Eggs
Chocolate Layer Cake
Socks
Teddy Bears
My Sock......
*Machine Knitting*

Difference between KH 260 and KH 260e? And will I need a stand if I use a ribber
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Points to ponder
cooking in the 1800s
kk's Sunday Sputter worthy
Who is Ready for Baseball?
funny advert
kk's Snow or sunshine, it's mating time in Wisconsin
kk's It's Sunny today, take the collecter car for a Sunday Drive.
Need help for a friend
Good Morning, Happy, & More!
Shih-tzu who fell down the stairs
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Pretty Easter Cardigan For Sale
FS - Sold - Bernina Le fibre nobili
FS: 60 More Quick Baby Knits - SOLD
*Links and Resources*

More Reversible Cable Links
Blanca Lake Shawl (K)
Crocheted items
Timeless Shawl (K)
Cable and Eyelet Cowl (K)
Octopus Basket (C) (free for a limited time)
Turtley Awesome Sweater for Women, S, adjustable (C)
Yarn Lover's Treasure Vault
Bandia Sweater for Women, S-XL (C)
*Other Crafts*

Giraffes
Send a card......
Bumblebee Fairy House Luminary
Jointed Mr and Mrs Bunny with Carrot Basket.


----------

